# .270 for coyote



## calishooter (Aug 15, 2004)

i already have a .270 for deer hunting and was wondering what people thought about using for a coyote i also have a 22 lr butt i figured that was two small


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'm surprised no-one has answered so far. I think you have a capital idea, and I believe you are right to be leery of using a 22lr for coyote. I have not hunted them, yet, but everything I have heard says they are too tough to be dependably taken with a 22lr. There are great loads out there for the 270 for varmints, and will have the added benefit of extra practice using your deer/elk... rifle. Always a good thing. Good luck.


----------



## calishooter (Aug 15, 2004)

thnanks for the input
:beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

you could take them with a velocitor, but then again its not like prarie dogs, spend the extra ten cents and use a .270


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

I have headshot many coyote with a 22 LR Ruger single six at ranges fewer than 30 yards with 40 grain solids. I use my 22 LR rifle for red & gray fox and have many times taken coyotes cleanly with headshots out to 75 yards also with 40 grain solids. Using the 270 Winchester I hope you don't want to save the hides. Find a nice 223 Remington, or 22-250 Remington or 243 Winchester bolt action rifle if you have the means.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Calishooter, you do what you want. You have read advice from several experienced hunters, and I'm sure there will be more. You decide if you want to follow the advice of someone who deleted their own "expert advice" on numerous occassions.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The best gun is one you have shot alot and are used to. The 270 is a good all around gun, so I wouldn't need anything else if it were me... unless you got extra cash and need to spend it.

just had to get off post #666


----------



## calishooter (Aug 15, 2004)

thanks for all the advice


----------

